# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Spring anime list.

## Valg

Hundred: Monday
Seisen Cerberus: Ryuukoku no Fatalité: Monday

Joker Game: Tuesday 

Bungou Stray Dogs: Wednesdays

Koutetsujou no Kabaneri: Friday
Big Order: 1 week from now on Friday

Mayoiga: Saturday
Endride: Saturday
Akusen Toshi Asterisk 2: Saturday
Kiznaiver: Saturday


Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu: Sunday
Concrete Revolutio: Choujin Gensou - THE LAST SONG: Sunday

----------


## Valg

Update: Hundred actually was released on Monday, all other dates (so far) are accurate.

----------


## HI5

damn I haven't been up to date with new stuff for ages now, gotta try to squeeze some time to watch at least one new animu in upcoming months... lol

got any favorites recommendations from this list?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valg

> damn I haven't been up to date with new stuff for ages now, gotta try to squeeze some time to watch at least one new animu in upcoming months... lol
> 
> got any favorites recommendations from this list?


Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu and Joker game have really stood out to me compared to the others. : )

----------


## Valg

Update 2: 
Koutetsujou no Kabaneri is released on Thursdays, not Wednesday. (All other dates are the same.)

Added: Sousei no Onmyouj.i (Wednesdays)
Added: Endride (Fridays)

----------


## Valg

Just want to say that Big Order had an amazing first episode, the two-week delay was well worth it.

----------


## LeighCarlucci

Nice listing here. I can't wait to schedule my anime watching and gaming.

----------


## Valg

> Nice listing here. I can't wait to schedule my anime watching and gaming.


I'm glad it helped! : )

----------


## AnastasiaVaran

Oh, jeez, this list is awesome! Thank you so much, I was just wondering, how to fill up my free time

----------


## GalinaBlanca

I fully support you

----------


## Claudette

Will start watching this saturday, thanks!

----------

